# Temporary planters for bromeliads



## Serafim (Mar 29, 2017)

I used the search function but could not find the info I wanted. I am constructing a few tanks for PDF and The process is going slow, long story. I have several varieties of bromeliads to work with some I will use right away the others I will use at a later time. My question is how would you set them up to keep them healthy for a short period of Time. Thanks in advance and if I brought up a subject that has been gone over a million times I apologize


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

I just surprised myself today while checking my broms that I did not use for my first build. I grow orchids semi hydro in Leca. Since broms don't like wet feet I put them in the Leca and after 2 months the broms have a substantial amount of roots where there were none before. I just had them on a bright windowsill and kept the cup of the brom full of clean water. Flushing it out once a week. Otherwise I was just going to keep them in an extra tank I had. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

I place mine in small baskets/mesh pots filled w/ orchid bark. Keep my broms under filtered sunlight & flush the cups 2x weekly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Fine and area and setup a grow out.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

BeastMaster said:


> I place mine in small baskets/mesh pots filled w/ orchid bark. Keep my broms under filtered sunlight & flush the cups 2x weekly.


This will work great for short term or even long term. So long as the plant is getting sunlight (filtered natural or artificial), and water in it's axils, it will be fine. They may lose some color depending on the amount of light. A fast draining soil (like orchid bark) is great, but you don't even need that if it's just a short term storage situation... for epiphytes anyways, like neoregelias. For terrestrial's (like billbergias, vriseas) you'll want to pot them in well draining soil.

I had so many I ended up buying a used Harbor Freight greenhouse and now I've got WAY too many! They're super easy to propagate too. I really enjoy bromeliads - neoregelias in particular.


----------



## Serafim (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I purchased a big group of neos off ebay because the price was right and some had pups. I will set them up in small pots with orchid bark in the window. Seems easy enough. Thanks again


----------

